# CDC Assesses Potential Human Exposure to Prion Diseases Travel Warning



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Monday, May 23, 2011 

CDC Assesses Potential Human Exposure to Prion Diseases Travel Warning


http://transmissiblespongiformencep...05/cdc-assesses-potential-human-exposure.html



TSS


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

While you have my most sincere sympathy for the event that motivated your search, I see no evidence in those studies that state that a transference has ever been made from CWD to humans.

Mad Cow Disease and Scrapies, while they may have a prion similarity, are not CWD. I do not eat ground bone products. I do not even include any bone structures in my venison. It is all cleanly removed from the bone. Some folks do include bone in their chops but many do not do that. Even so as I stated above none of the studies documented any transference between CWD infected deer or elk and humans.

Is it good advice to not create food products from diseased animals? Certainly, that is just a reasonable precaution and I always examine my animals from the wild with gloves comparable to those used in medical facilities (not the light clear ones). I have been taught to do this from the years before I began hunting with a weapon. A person may argue that symptoms may not be present yet but I have never seen transference from muscle tissue on an animal that has not shown disease IN THE WILD. I consider hunting to be a reasonable risk as far as utilizing venison. Domesticated meat producers are breaking the law if they sell an animal from any herd that shows any type of disease until the animals are inspected.

If a food famine occurs, as a few "experts" would have us believe, then I submit that the risk of eating wildlife will not even be considered. Notice I did not say that such a famine would happen only that it has been suggested but then so has the timing of the end of the world.


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

ridgewalker said:


> While you have my most sincere sympathy for the event that motivated your search, I see no evidence in those studies that state that a transference has ever been made from CWD to humans.
> 
> Mad Cow Disease and Scrapies, while they may have a prion similarity, are not CWD. I do not eat ground bone products. I do not even include any bone structures in my venison. It is all cleanly removed from the bone. Some folks do include bone in their chops but many do not do that. Even so as I stated above none of the studies documented any transference between CWD infected deer or elk and humans.
> 
> ...




the evidence for cwd transmission to humans is mounting, and concern there from is mounting. atypical TSE in different species are mounting, they are mutating and becoming more virulent. cjd is rising in the USA. 
you must remember, consumption is but one route. we now also have two strains of CWD. as i have said before, what one consumes is their buisness. i dont care what you eat. but to ignore the friendly fire there from, i.e. surgical, medical, blood. then it becomes everyones problem. and that is my concern. ...


kind regards,
terry


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Journal of the American Dietetic Association Volume 111, Issue 6 , Pages 858-863, June 2011.

Travel History, Hunting, and Venison Consumption Related to Prion Disease Exposure, 2006-2007 FoodNet Population Survey

Joseph Y. Abrams, MPH

, Ryan A. Maddox, MPH , Alexis R. Harvey, MPH , Lawrence B. Schonberger, MD , Ermias D. Belay, MD

Accepted 15 November 2010. Abstract Full Text PDF References .

Abstract

The transmission of bovine spongiform encephalopathy (BSE) to human beings and the spread of chronic wasting disease (CWD) among cervids have prompted concerns about zoonotic transmission of prion diseases. Travel to the United Kingdom and other European countries, hunting for deer or elk, and venison consumption could result in the exposure of US residents to the agents that cause BSE and CWD. The Foodborne Diseases Active Surveillance Network 2006-2007 population survey was used to assess the prevalence of these behaviors among residents of 10 catchment areas across the United States. Of 17,372 survey respondents, 19.4% reported travel to the United Kingdom since 1980, and 29.5% reported travel to any of the nine European countries considered to be BSE-endemic since 1980. The proportion of respondents who had ever hunted deer or elk was 18.5%, and 1.2% had hunted deer or elk in a CWD-endemic area. More than two thirds (67.4%) reported having ever eaten deer or elk meat. Respondents who traveled spent more time in the United Kingdom (median 14 days) than in any other BSE-endemic country. Of the 11,635 respondents who had consumed venison, 59.8% ate venison at most one to two times during their year of highest consumption, and 88.6% had obtained all of their meat from the wild. The survey results were useful in determining the prevalence and frequency of behaviors that could be important factors for foodborne prion transmission.

http://www.adajournal.org/article/S0002-8223(11)00278-1/abstract


and now, for the rest of this TSE prion mad cow type disease saga ;


Monday, May 23, 2011

CDC Assesses Potential Human Exposure to Prion Diseases Travel Warning

http://transmissiblespongiformencep...05/cdc-assesses-potential-human-exposure.html




TSS


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

terry said:


> Monday, May 23, 2011
> 
> CDC Assesses Potential Human Exposure to Prion Diseases Travel Warning
> 
> ...




Greetings Everyone et al,


I have not seen the full text of this study ;


Journal of the American Dietetic Association Volume 111, Issue 6 , Pages 858-863, June 2011.

Travel History, Hunting, and Venison Consumption Related to Prion Disease Exposure, 2006-2007 FoodNet Population Survey


http://www.adajournal.org/article/S0002-8223(11)00278-1/abstract


http://transmissiblespongiformencep...11/05/travel-history-hunting-and-venison.html




but seems the wording of risk factors of exposure of cwd infectious agent of the abstract from the above Travel warning of prions in the USA 2011, compared to the original Utah Symposium abstract by the same authors 2010, seems to me they watered it down on the risk factors, if it's the same study ;



>>> These findings indicate that a high percentage of the United States population engages in hunting and/or venison consumption. If CWD continues to spread to more areas across the country, a substantial number of people could potentially be exposed to the infectious agent. <<<



Potential Venison Exposure Among FoodNet Population Survey Respondents, 2006-2007


Ryan A. Maddox1*, Joseph Y. Abrams1, Robert C. Holman1, Lawrence B. Schonberger1, Ermias D. Belay1 Division of Viral and Rickettsial Diseases, National Center for Zoonotic, Vector-Borne, and Enteric Diseases, Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, Atlanta, GA *Corresponding author e-mail: [email protected]

The foodborne transmission of bovine spongiform encephalopathy to humans, resulting in variant Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease, indicates that humans can be susceptible to animal prion diseases. However, it is not known whether foodborne exposure to the agent causing chronic wasting disease (CWD) in cervids can cause human disease. The United States Foodborne Diseases Active Surveillance Network (FoodNet) conducts surveillance for foodborne diseases through an extensive survey administered to respondents in selected states. To describe the frequency of deer and elk hunting and venison consumption, five questions were included in the 2006-2007 FoodNet survey. This survey included 17,372 respondents in ten states: California, Colorado, Connecticut, Georgia, Maryland, Minnesota, New Mexico, New York, Oregon, and Tennessee. Of these respondents, 3,220 (18.5%) reported ever hunting deer or elk, with 217 (1.3%) reporting hunting in a CWD-endemic area (northeastern Colorado, southeastern Wyoming, and southwestern Nebraska). Of the 217 CWD-endemic area hunters, 74 (34.1%) were residents of Colorado. Respondents reporting hunting were significantly more likely to be male than female (prevalence ratio: 3.3, 95% confidence interval: 3.1-3.6) and, in general, older respondents were significantly more likely to report hunting than younger respondents. Venison consumption was reported by more than half (67.4%) of the study population, and most venison consumers (94.1%) reported that at least half of their venison came from the wild. However, more than half (59.1%) of the consumers reported eating venison only one to five times in their life or only once or twice a year. These findings indicate that a high percentage of the United States population engages in hunting and/or venison consumption. If CWD continues to spread to more areas across the country, a substantial number of people could potentially be exposed to the infectious agent.


http://www.cwd-info.org/pdf/3rd_CWD_Symposium_utah.pdf

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2010/12/cwd-update-99-december-13-2010.html



TSS


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

BSE is not CWD. As of this date there has been no documented case of CWD being contracted by a human. Yes, a large number of humans hunt deer, elk, etc. Colorado and the west are cited in the studies but these areas do not allow baiting so what is the point? Are you suggesting that humans no longer hunt because of the extremely remote possibility that heretofore undocumented CWD may be contracted?

Humans assume the risks of driving, of being in very crowded venues such as arenas, churches, malls, etc. The likelihood of disease transference is much higher there. The suggestion was made concerning the possibility of CWD transference in hospitals. Are humans not to use hospitals? Are you suggesting that because humans hunt that hospitals will become even a greater venue for disease contraction? Hospitals already have to deal with that problem and the situation has nothing to do with CWD. What about the domestic animal business? If a comparison is to be made to England then one would assume that all individuals involved in the processing of domestic animal products are at greater risk than hunters. It continues to be my opinion that eating wild venison is still the best source of lean protein in our environment. Food contamination has always been a concern for many reasons but I fear contamination in domestic meat far more than that in the wild. I also choose not to be a vegetarian. Tofu, yuk!!!

The situation in England began with diseased sheep and cattle. There is little hunting there so how does that situation parallel that in the USA? If anything that would suggest that animals and animal products from England not be exported to the USA.

These studies and articles are filled with speculation and nonparallel comparisons. Day to day living is filled with risk. That is a part of life. It does not mean that we stop living. I see nothing in these articles that indicates any meaningful risk as applies to the present discussion on limited baiting. The only suggestion that I can see that should be made is that animals, animal parts, and animal byproducts from CWD areas be prevented from entering Michigan.


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

ridgewalker said:


> BSE is not CWD. As of this date there has been no documented case of CWD being contracted by a human. Yes, a large number of humans hunt deer, elk, etc. Colorado and the west are cited in the studies but these areas do not allow baiting so what is the point?




you can't prove that ridgewalker, and neither can the officials. in fact, some of the 85%+ of CJD i.e. sporadic CJD, how much of that could be the cause of sporadic CJD ? 


what did officials really say about cwd to human link i.e. sCJD ?





From: TSS (216-119-163-189.ipset45.wt.net)

Subject: CWD aka MAD DEER/ELK TO HUMANS ???

Date: September 30, 2002 at 7:06 am PST

From: "Belay, Ermias"

To:

Cc: "Race, Richard (NIH)" ; ; "Belay, Ermias"

Sent: Monday, September 30, 2002 9:22 AM

Subject: RE: TO CDC AND NIH - PUB MED- 3 MORE DEATHS - CWD - YOUNG HUNTERS

Dear Sir/Madam, In the Archives of Neurology you quoted (the abstract of which was attached to your email), we did not say CWD in humans will present like variant CJD.

That assumption would be wrong. I encourage you to read the whole article and call me if you have questions or need more clarification (phone: 404-639-3091). Also, we do not claim that "no-one has ever been infected with prion disease from eating venison." Our conclusion stating that we found no strong evidence of CWD transmission to humans in the article you quoted or in any other forum is limited to the patients we investigated.

Ermias Belay, M.D. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention


-----Original Message-----


From:

Sent: Sunday, September 29, 2002 10:15 AM

To: [log in to unmask]">[log in to unmask]; [log in to unmask]">[log in to unmask]; [log in to unmask]">[log in to unmask]

Subject: TO CDC AND NIH - PUB MED- 3 MORE DEATHS - CWD - YOUNG HUNTERS

Sunday, November 10, 2002 6:26 PM ......snip........end..............TSS

snip...

full text ;


http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2009/02/exotic-meats-usa-announces-urgent.html



FDA is not recalling this CWD positive elk meat for the well being of the dead elk ;


Wednesday, March 18, 2009

Noah's Ark Holding, LLC, Dawson, MN RECALL Elk products contain meat derived from an elk confirmed to have CWD NV, CA, TX, CO, NY, UT, FL, OK RECALLS AND FIELD CORRECTIONS: FOODS CLASS II


http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2009/03/noahs-ark-holding-llc-dawson-mn-recall.html



see full text ;


http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2009/04/cwd-update-infection-studies-in-two.html



more and more studies, and more and more folks concerned about the link to CWD to humans ;


UPDATED DATA ON 2ND CWD STRAIN

Wednesday, September 08, 2010

CWD PRION CONGRESS SEPTEMBER 8-11 2010

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2010/09/cwd-prion-2010.html


Tuesday, January 25, 2011

Generation of a new form of human PrPSc in vitro by inter-species transmission from cervids prions

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2011/01/generation-of-new-form-of-human-prpsc.html



Wednesday, April 06, 2011

Presence and Seeding Activity of Pathological Prion Protein (PrPTSE) in Skeletal Muscles of White-Tailed Deer Infected with Chronic Wasting Disease

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2011/04/presence-and-seeding-activity-of.html




you can stick you head in the sand and ignore these factors if you like there ridgewalker, others however, may want to be aware of these factors. that's why i do this. ignoring facts in the past, hoping this would go away, not talking about it, well, that's not working out too well. might make you feel better ridgewalker. but cwd is spreading. the risk factors from the prion TSE agent is real, especially now that the CWD has mutated into two different strains. how many more ? ...tss



[/QUOTE]Are you suggesting that humans no longer hunt because of the extremely remote possibility that heretofore undocumented CWD may be contracted?.[/QUOTE]


i am not suggesting that at all. never have...tss


[/QUOTE]Humans assume the risks of driving, of being in very crowded venues such as arenas, churches, malls, etc. The likelihood of disease transference is much higher there..[/QUOTE] 


yada, yada, yada, all these folks you speak of had a choice, they had knowledge of those risk factors. and i hate to play this card, but all my chips are in, none of very crowded venues such as arenas, churches, malls, etc. that you speak of, none of these was the cause of my mothers, and many more demice...tss



[/QUOTE]The suggestion was made concerning the possibility of CWD transference in hospitals. Are humans not to use hospitals?.[/QUOTE] 



yes, i am saying that there is a high likelyhood that humans are becoming exposed to the TSE (including CWD) in hospitals all across the Nation, and Internationally. NO, i am not saying for people not to use hospitals. i am simply trying to make aware of these factors to the laypublic, and to the hospitals, some of which have called me for information. a very frightening thought...tss



[/QUOTE]Are you suggesting that because humans hunt that hospitals will become even a greater venue for disease contraction?.[/QUOTE] 


i am saying that because of the consumption of the prion TSE agent of different animals (including CWD in deer and elk) in North America, these hosptials are a risk factor for the TSE prion agent...tss


[/QUOTE]Hospitals already have to deal with that problem and the situation has nothing to do with CWD..[/QUOTE] 


i think you are confused now ridgewalker, and don't know what you are talking about, but that is not your fault...tss




[/QUOTE]What about the domestic animal business? If a comparison is to be made to England then one would assume that all individuals involved in the processing of domestic animal products are at greater risk than hunters.[/QUOTE] 




I AGREE WITH YOU RIDGEWALKER :yikes::SHOCKED:


while gutting deer and or elk, with a prion disease, i believe that a cut (a crude form of inoculation), i believe that may be more of a risk factor than that of eating the same animal. but let's look at some past history ;



Monday, March 29, 2010

CJD TEXAS 38 YEAR OLD FEMALE WORKED SLAUGHTERING CATTLE EXPOSED TO BRAIN AND SPINAL CORD MATTER

URGENT, PLEASE NOTE ;


>>> Up until about 6 years ago, the pt worked at Tyson foods where she worked on the assembly line, slaughtering cattle and preparing them for packaging. She was exposed to brain and spinal cord matter when she would euthanize the cattle. <<<



http://cjdtexas.blogspot.com/2010/03/cjd-texas-38-year-old-female-worked.html




Monday, March 29, 2010

CJD TEXAS 38 YEAR OLD FEMALE WORKED SLAUGHTERING CATTLE EXPOSED TO BRAIN AND SPINAL CORD MATTER

URGENT, PLEASE NOTE ;


>>> Up until about 6 years ago, the pt worked at Tyson foods where she worked on the assembly line, slaughtering cattle and preparing them for packaging. She was exposed to brain and spinal cord matter when she would euthanize the cattle. <<<


Irma Linda Andablo CJD Victim, she died at 38 years old on February 6, 2010 in Mesquite Texas.

She left 6 Kids and a Husband.The Purpose of this web is to give information in Spanish to the Hispanic community, and to all the community who want's information about this terrible disease.- Physician Discharge Summary, Parkland Hospital, Dallas Texas Admit Date: 12/29/2009 Discharge Date: 1/20/2010 Attending Provider: Greenberg, Benjamin Morris; General Neurology Team: General Neurology Team Linda was a Hispanic female with no past medical history presents with 14 months of incresing/progressive altered mental status, generalized weakness, inability to walk, loss of appetite, inability to speak, tremor and bowel/blader incontinence. She was, in her usual state of health up until February, 2009, when her husbans notes that she began forgetting things like names and short term memories. He also noticed mild/vague personality changes such as increased aggression. In March, she was involved in a hit and run MVA,although she was not injured. The police tracked her down and ticketed her. At that time, her son deployed to Iraq with the Army and her husband assumed her mentation changes were due to stress over these two events. Also in March, she began to have weakness in her legs, making it difficult to walk. Over the next few months, her mentation and personality changes worsened, getting to a point where she could no longer recognized her children. She was eating less and less. She was losing more weight. In the last 2-3 months, she reached the point where she could not walk without an assist, then 1 month ago, she stopped talking, only making grunting/aggressive sounds when anyone came near her. She also became both bowel and bladder incontinent, having to wear diapers. Her '"tremor'" and body jerks worsened and her hands assumed a sort of permanent grip position, leading her family to put tennis balls in her hands to protect her fingers. The husband says that they have lived in Nebraska for the past 21 years. They had seen a doctor there during the summer time who prescribed her Seroquel and Lexapro, Thinking these were sx of a mood disorder. However, the medications did not help and she continued to deteriorate clinically. Up until about 6 years ago, the pt worked at Tyson foods where she worked on the assembly line, slaughtering cattle and preparing them for packaging. She was exposed to brain and spinal cord matter when she would euthanize the cattle. The husband says that he does not know any fellow workers with a similar illness. He also says that she did not have any preceeding illness or travel.



http://www.recordandoalinda.com/ind...:cjd-english-info&catid=9:cjd-ingles&Itemid=8




Monday, March 29, 2010 

Irma Linda Andablo CJD Victim, she died at 38 years old on February 6, 2010 in Mesquite Texas



http://creutzfeldt-jakob-disease.blogspot.com/2010/03/irma-linda-andablo-cjd-victim-she-died.html




Monday, May 19, 2008 


SPORADIC CJD IN FARMERS, FARMERS WIVES, FROM FARMS WITH BSE HERD AND ABATTOIRS



snip...



cover-up of 4th farm worker ???


http://web.archive.org/web/20030516083454/http://www.bseinquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1995/10/23006001.pdf


http://web.archive.org/web/20030330175323/http://www.bseinquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1995/10/20006001.pdf


CONFIRMATION OF CJD IN FOURTH FARMER


http://collections.europarchive.org...einquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1995/11/03008001.pdf


now story changes from;


SEAC concluded that, if the fourth case were confirmed, it would be worrying, especially as all four farmers with CJD would have had BSE cases on their farms.

to;

This is not unexpected...

was another farmer expected?


http://web.archive.org/web/20030728074919/http://www.bseinquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1995/11/13010001.pdf


4th farmer, and 1st teenager


http://collections.europarchive.org...einquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1996/02/27003001.pdf


2. snip...

Over a 5 year period, which is the time period on which the advice from Professor Smith and Dr. Gore was based, and assuming a population of 120,000 dairy farm workers, and an annual incidence of 1 per million cases of CJD in the general population, a DAIRY FARM WORKER IS 5 TIMES MORE LIKELY THAN an individual in the general population to develop CJD. Using the actual current annual incidence of CJD in the UK of 0.7 per million, this figure becomes 7.5 TIMES.

3. You will recall that the advice provided by Professor Smith in 1993 and by Dr. Gore this month used the sub-population of dairy farm workers who had had a case of BSE on their farms - 63,000, which is approximately half the number of dairy farm workers - as a denominator. If the above sums are repeated using this denominator population, taking an annual incidence in the general population of 1 per million the observed rate in this sub-population is 10 TIMES, and taking an annual incidence of 0.7 per million, IT IS 15 TIMES (THE ''WORST CASE'' SCENARIO) than that in the general population...


http://web.archive.org/web/20030516181226/http://www.bseinquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1995/01/31004001.pdf


CJD FARMERS WIFE 1989


http://collections.europarchive.org...einquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1989/10/13007001.pdf


http://collections.europarchive.org...einquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1989/10/13003001.pdf




snip...



http://bseinquiry.blogspot.com/2008/05/sporadic-cjd-in-farmers-farmers-wives.html ...tss





[/QUOTE]It continues to be my opinion that eating wild venison is still the best source of lean protein in our environment. Food contamination has always been a concern for many reasons but I fear contamination in domestic meat far more than that in the wild. I also choose not to be a vegetarian. Tofu, yuk!!![/QUOTE]



o.k...tss


[/QUOTE]The situation in England began with diseased sheep and cattle. There is little hunting there so how does that situation parallel that in the USA? If anything that would suggest that animals and animal products from England not be exported to the USA..[/QUOTE]


for Pete's sake there ridgewalker, are you not paying attention :help:

TSE's are NOT a UK only disease. sheep scrapie is rampant in the USA, atypical nor-98 scrapie is spreading in the USA and Canada, BSE atypical and Typical in North America (Canada is finding more and documented them, the USA chose to cover them up), CWD spreading typical and a new atypical strain of CWD. TME? FSE? CSE? nobody looking. and the USA exported 44 tons of MBM i.e. greaves from the UK. all of this i have posted documents that show this here already...tss


[/QUOTE]These studies and articles are filled with speculation and nonparallel comparisons. Day to day living is filled with risk. That is a part of life. It does not mean that we stop living. I see nothing in these articles that indicates any meaningful risk as applies to the present discussion on limited baiting. The only suggestion that I can see that should be made is that animals, animal parts, and animal byproducts from CWD areas be prevented from entering Michigan.[/QUOTE]


i think there is more than speculation in these transmission studies. i have never said to stop living either, but i do suggest to you ridgewalker to pull your head out of the sand...tss


----------

